# taurus long trigger pull



## HAZMATT

I have read and viewed several reviews of taurus sa/da pistols and most people complain about the long trigger pull. however I recently ran accross a youtube video that shows the short trigger reset ( search youtube for "Taurus PT840 trigger reset" by MadOgre). I have never fired a taurus semi-auto so I do not know how this works for sure. I also do not know if this is the same for all taurus semi's but, it looks like you only have to release the trigger appox 1/4" to reset the trigger and fire the next round. I wonder if someone could verify this and post a reply.

first time trying to add a link


----------



## PhilR.

My 24/7 does indeed work like that.


----------



## HAZMATT

have you tried it with live ammo, or did you dry fire.


----------



## Nerostarr

Very interesting, I was unaware of that nice little feature. I will try it out next time at the range.


----------



## bruce333

My 745 resets at about 3/16". Same place as resistance starts on the first shot with the striker cocked.

The DA travel is about 1/2", from first resistance to striker release. But I've never had to use that as the round always goes bang the first time. Without measuring, I think the overall travel feels shorter than my revolver's trigger. When I dry fire I rack the slide with the trigger held back so I get the same trigger feel as when shooting.


----------



## myersn024

I know for a fact that the 24/7 9mm has a really short reset after firing. I can't say for sure about my PT145, I've never tried.


----------



## Nerostarr

I tried it with my 709, it does not seem to apply to this model. I was shooting in SA mode and my trigger is very light and crisp to begin with.


----------



## James NM

HAZMATT said:


> I have read and viewed several reviews of taurus sa/da pistols and most people complain about the long trigger pull. however I recently ran accross a youtube video that shows the short trigger reset ...


Well, first off the trigger reset is not the same thing as a "long trigger pull" for a sa/da pistol. They have nothing to do with each other. A traditional DA (first shot) and some DAO's (every shot) have a long trigger pull. The trigger reset only refers to the second and all subsequent shots. People who complain about a "long trigger pull" are not talking about trigger reset.

Second, whether a gun has a "long trigger pull" and/or a short reset is more a function of the design of the gun, rather than the manufacturer. For instance, a traditional 1911 has a short first trigger pull, and a short reset. This is a function of the design of the gun, not the manufacturer. Wilson Combat and Taurus both make 1911's, and both have a short trigger pull and a short reset. Taurus makes a lot of different models of guns, and different models are going to have different trigger characteristics. Some have a long trigger pull and long resets. Some have shot trigger pulls and short resets. Etc, Etc. Find the gun that makes you happy and buy it. And pay less attention to what some internet gun expert thinks.

As a general rule, a SAO will have a short trigger pull and a short reset. A TDA will have a long first shot trigger pull and a short reset (though reset is typically slightly longer than a SAO). A DAO can have a long pull and a long reset, or a short pull and a fairly short reset.


----------



## austin88

my 24/7 is the same way


----------

